# My layout



## grafisher (Apr 2, 2014)

My 6 lane digital layout. Coin operated for school fetes and kids fairs.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Interesting concept. Nicely done.

After you put in the coins what do you do to run a train. Does it
just go round and round, or can you use the turntable and operate
turnouts?

Has it been an effective fund raiser?

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool. :smilie_daumenpos:

$2 bucks to run it? Or is the 25 cents? 
Whatever how much run time do you get for your buck?
I guess there is some kind of speed limiter installed?


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice layout 
Where did you get the coin op mechanisims


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool. Intresting idea.


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice Grafisher.  When I was in Germany during the 70s, I saw a very similar Marklin HO layout in a train station, possibly in Kassel. I remember dropping a few marks to watch the trains run. I didn't have to pay too much, as the layout generated a lot of interest, and got very busy. I always thought a coin operated layout would be a good idea in the right locations here in the States. Thanks for bringing back the memory.


----------



## mwpeber (Dec 5, 2011)

Cool concept! Do you have any pictures with it in operating? Love to see them if you do.


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

Here's a video I found of a coin operated layout in Berlin,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEHWipya26w&index=14&list=FLQ5whEXHxuOVQSglhJhnSgw


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

6 lanes tracks! Whoa, that is a quite crowd! Like it but might be too much for me.


----------

